# AMES Last-Minute Holiday Sale



## 3204 (Sep 18, 2019)

Good morning America,

AMES is running a last-minute holiday sale today only. We have the Porter Cable Sanding machine for 399.00, Dura-Stilts 24-40 for 299.00, Mobile Wash Station for 799.00, and 20% off all abrasives, knives, and pans.

I have attached the flyer on this post. If anyone is interested, run to your local AMES store and take advantage of these great deals!


Have a beautiful Holiday, and I hope you all enjoy spending time next week with family and friends!


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Those pants are complete trash by the way.
I'd been thinking for years, there's no way tapetech knows how to make pants. So I avoided them forever,one day I was making a large purchase and decided eh what the hell why not.


Anyway they added all the bells and whistles but they forgot the most important thing. Make sure the pants actually fit humans in the first place. They don't have enough space in the butt that also means they don't leave enough room in the thigh areas. They become normal size around the knees down.


Not sure why you would make pants that fit so tight, people needs to bend down, stretch squad lift thing off the floor all that. Anyway these are horrible pants so don't buy them. I even compared them to same sized wrangler and polo pants and the tape tech is clearly off around the butt and thighs like an entire inch. So yeah.


----------

